# Meet Roxy.........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is Roxy , she is 3 months old.... Just got her today and OH BOY she is a spitfire.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG she is beautiful! Love her face... why was she turned in?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Those are THE BIGGEST EARS I have ever seen!! She is adorable? What's her story?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awe....look at those fluffy ears. What a little cuteypie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> OMG she is beautiful! Love her face... why was she turned in?


Not sure ... she came in with 2 11th month girls from the breeders.....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

she is beautiful, and looks like she was made to fit your gang. I just don't understand how anything that young can be given up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh she's adorable, and already giving Cruiser what for!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! HUGE ears!!! She's really cute! Looks like she's got some long legs to go with those ears!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Oh my gosh she's adorable, and already giving Cruiser what for!


Oh she came in given Maggie grief and growled and snapped in her face..... Maggie in turn gave her the paw smack down and Roxy got the hint.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! I never see a lack of beautiful Goldens rescued by Dirk's.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG Mary---It's a female Cruiser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna keep her? huh,huh,huh!!!???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> OMG Mary---It's a female Cruiser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna keep her? huh,huh,huh!!!???


UMMMMMMMMMMMM NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do agree she looks a lot like Cruiser, even related.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I do agree she looks a lot like Cruiser, even related.


Nope....Cruiser came from KC Missouri and Roxy came from Marshal, MO.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> OMG Mary---It's a female Cruiser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna keep her? huh,huh,huh!!!???


Steve...IM thinking u could use another one.....


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I wonder if they named her Roxy after Roxy Hart from Chicago (musical). One of the secretaries at work got a Golden Retriever last year and they named her Roxy...and she's a spitfire...they are having some training issues...or laack of training issues I should say.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

tintallie said:


> I wonder if they named her Roxy after Roxy Hart from Chicago (musical). One of the secretaries at work got a Golden Retriever last year and they named her Roxy...and she's a spitfire...they are having some training issues...or laack of training issues I should say.


They had named her Keely and I didnt like it so I named her Roxy.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie. I think she looks like a red headed Bamabear with those ears. That is funny that Maggie gave her the paw smack down.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

OOh she looks like a fiesty one!! her ears are huge but she looks beautiful


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, she is adorable! I just love those ears!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxy*

Roxy is GORGEOUS-I'm in Love!!!!

The Golden Retriever we adopted, Smooch, her original name at the Golden Ret. rescue was BEDLAM!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a cutie! The look in her eyes reminds me of Abbie when she was little. And my, what long legs she has! I'll bet she keeps everybody hopping. No dull moments at your house, I'll bet!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What sweetheart...hope she grows into those ears, looks like htey were glued onto the wrong dog:doh: Oh, I just love feisty puppies!

Margaret


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

It's the EARS! OMG MAry...she is precious!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's the EARS! OMG MAry...she is precious!!!


I agree Lisa... something about those ears.... she is a spunky lil girl......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like she is going to fit right in there. Get quick Cruiser before she grows anymore. ROFL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure is a lil beauty  looks like she fits right in with your crew


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a cutie, love those big ears, can I have her


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ummmmm...hellooo??? sweetheart?? can you be any cuter? i thought seeing you in real life was good, but my god, your mom takes good pics!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy smoke, a female cruiser. I almost missed this thread.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mary, how 'bout them ears? She is as gorgeous as they come!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

What a fantastic name


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm in love too....those ears just make me smile :...what a little doll :smooch:.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie patootie~ I just love those ears!~


----------

